# Appaloosa's your opinion



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

ok simple question do you think appys are good horse or bad and with either answer list a reason why you do or dont like them


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I would have to say appys are like any other breed. I've seen some really nice ones who are bred well and some horrible poorly bred ones too. 

They aren't my personal preferance because I've known some VERY snotty ones with crappy temperments. I'm also not a fan of half the patterns they come in which is totally vain but true haha


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I grew up around some that were a bit pig headed, but a a whole I like them as a western mount. Very sturdy breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

I have owned two appaloosa's who were awesome...I have been riding for aprox 40 years.... they are a tough breed and very brave, but as with most everything, you will find good and bad in every breed...


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I DONT LIKE THEM! lol I have only ever had bad experiences on them, I have found them to be really spooky, pushy and dumb! But that just my experience, I am sure with more time spent or finding a good one they are amazing horses.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

i dont think being appy makes them into a bad horse i just dont really like the color patterns other then the blanket on there rump and the rest of them is solid or a lepard appy.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

yukontanya said:


> I DONT LIKE THEM! lol I have only ever had bad experiences on them, I have found them to be really spooky, pushy and dumb! But that just my experience, I am sure with more time spent or finding a good one they are amazing horses.


This being said... I know its just a color, and I have just had bad luck on the ones I have been on thus. How ever its all up to personal preference, I prefer on the be on appys LOL


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

My appy is an absolute angel! He was successful in competing in a state-wide level, a good therapeutic horse, unflappable trail mount, rides in parades, and helps out riders like me trying to relearn and gain confidence. He has good hooves and a mane and tail--things that can be hard to come by with the appaloosa breed. His amazing coat patterns are just the frosting on the cake.

With my experience with Kubie, I don't know if I will ever have another breed of horse--he is one of the best horse I have ever met!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I love Appaloosas. I have had experience with Appaloosas for over 30 years. I have bred, owned and shown them for 16 years, and I really enjoy them. I currently own 10 Appaloosas. I like the variety of types in the breed. I like almost all of the color patterns. I like the general intelligence, durability, trainability and easy keeping attributes which I have found most Appaloosas to have.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not fond of their look, I've never been around them much, so I can't say much about personality 

I like the color patterns, but I think alot of them have ugly heads & really sparse manes & tails. But, I'm an arab person so I'm totally biased


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes they do have sparse manes and tails. Its part of their breed characteristics, just like Arabs are supposed to have long flowing manes and tails. 

I have not met a horse I didn't love, Appys included.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They are no different than any other stock breed. I don't recall ever having actually ridden one but I have been around some amazing ones. I personally wouldn't really wan't one just due to personal preferance, I don't particularly care for horses with a lot of white on them (I have the same problem with pintos). But a minimally marked appy, you can bet I would snatch that up quick.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I have heard nothing but pleasant things from the people that I've known who have rode or owned appys. I saw a very cute and forgiving one give a riding lesson to a very very little girl at my old barn.

I'm not a big fan of them aesthetically and that's about the only opinion I can offer. I can't really elaborate without sounding rude though :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Personality wise, I like most of them. There are sour-pusses in every breed! Looks wise, I looove blanket apps but leopard apps are just weird looking to me. Not to mention my husband thinks they have been infected with some weird disease that makes their hair turn colors....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Appys, like every breed, have good and bad examples. 

I own two. They are like polar opposites as far as temperaments go. One is a saint that your 90 year old grandmother could get on and have a safe ride during a fire works display with fire trucks going by. The type of horse that knows when there is a beginner up there and extra care has to be taken.

The other is...well.... um.... lets just say difficult. Difficult and athletic which is not a good combination.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Sparse manes and tails are mostly due to breeding. As are ugly heads. I own 3, and every single one of them have thick, long manes and tails. And pretty nice heads. They are a very loyal breed. That being said however.... you cant push or punish for no reason. They dont take to the cowboy breaking style well at all. I used to own QHs... and I never had a qh who responded to its rider the way my apps do. They respond to the smallest body movement, my emotions. I dont think I would ever own anything but an app again.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> That being said however.... you cant push or punish for no reason. They dont take to the cowboy breaking style well at all. I used to own QHs... and I never had a qh who responded to its rider the way my apps do. They respond to the smallest body movement, my emotions. I dont think I would ever own anything but an app again.


Wow thats interesting to hear. I've never thought of appys to be less sensitive than the average QH, thats really neat! It's part of the reason I favor arabs & TBs, because they are so in tune to people and you must be nice to them 
I did a little research and found them to be an older breed than I originally thought, so them being tuned into humans so well makes a lot of sense!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

The ones I've ridden are AWESOME.

However I think they're ugly.  Cept the leopard Dalmationy ones.

And the one I rode of course--but I was partial.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> However I think they're ugly.


Painting with a very broad brush there.

I have yet to meet anyone who thinks my one appy is ugly. :wink:

The other one...well.... yeah.... she has very much mottling and really strong appy eye. She for sure fits the image everyone hates about them.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I love some...and others drives me nuts. Haha. I really agree with Cowgirl140ty on this one. I have been leasing my appy/qh for the summer and now school year and I never thought I'd want to own an app before him. He is SUCH a gentle soul, easy to work with (most of the time) and a sweetheart! I know he can tell what I'm thinking and I can read him like a book too...it's really interesting. And she is right, cowboy breaking really only works to a certain point with them, at least with my boy, if he gets too scared and worked up, I have to really reassure him before moving on, otherwise no progress will be made.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Painting with a very broad brush there.
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who thinks my one appy is ugly. :wink:
> 
> The other one...well.... yeah.... she has very much mottling and really strong appy eye. She for sure fits the image everyone hates about them.


Everyone thinks my older two are gorgeous. Ones a snowcap and ones a blanket. 
But my two yr old... his coloring is ugly. Hes mostly white. But he has the heavy mottling to and the pink eyes. But Im not riding color. 

They are great horses. Here in Fl you see very few at cutting shows. And most of the people dont give me the time of day. Especially since I ride without spurs. But they have a whole new respect at the end of the day for appaloosas.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It's not a breed I don't care for - it's the whole package. There are stupid, spooky, stubborn and ugly in every breed.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Never trust a horse without a tail, it's just not right.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

They are okay. MOst that i have came across are pig headed, stubborn, and MEAN


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Never trust a horse without a tail, it's just not right.


 
Now that's just not right. My gelding has a very sparse tail, and he is one of the most trustworthy horses I've ever ridden. He's four, and my mare is 17. I trust my gelding more than my mare. Chopper rarely spooks, period. 

After buying and breaking Chopper, I will never own another horse that isn't an Appaloosa. He's smart(almost too smart), loyal, trustworthy, athletic, and loves his job. He's an awesome trail horse, and easy keeper, has extremely hard feet that only need to be trimmed every 12 weeks. And he's not all that ugly, either.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I think sarahver was just being funny...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup, lighthearted joke and I didn't mean to directly offend anyone, I am sure your horse is trustworthy Kassierae.

Don't worry, I don't trust horses that are under 11 hands either and that would probably offend all the mini owners out there :twisted:


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

I never really liked them, until I met the one at my old barn. She wasn't one of the "pretty" apps, but she was the sweetest horse there. Old and dotty, but sweet.

I'd get an app., especially one of the "ugly" ones (I think they're damned adorable, personally), in a heart beat, if it was sane, sound and we clicked.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven't liked the temperaments of any of the appys I've met. That doesn't mean there aren't nice once but if I were horse shopping I would concentrate my search elsewhere.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

mls said:


> It's not a breed I don't care for - it's the whole package. There are stupid, spooky, stubborn and ugly in every breed.


 
This.
You can't really judge a horse mentally by its breed. Every horse is an individual and I feel that breeds are mostly physical  Just depends on the horse, folks.

Physically, most of the appys I've ever seen in person IMO are ugly. Cowgirl, yours are gorgeous though!  And I know what you mean by showing those cowboys up... All I get is negativity from cowboys when I bring my fancy showhorse (arab) to do cow work


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

I own a 15 yr old Appy named Allie and so far she has been a saint! Her previous owner is a friend and told us she has never bucked anyone off. She has such a great temperment. she has been perfect for a beginner like me and my kids. love love love her


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I just bought my Appy a month ago and I LOVE her! Like someone else said, my Appy is FAR more responsive than most QH's I've come across. If you even THINK about putting your rein on her neck to neck rein, she's already turning. It's like she has ESP. She's also AMAZING with kids! Look in the Horse Pictures forum for Indyhorse's post Spencer's First Trail Ride. He rode Rain by himself through a creek, down hills etc. I was not a fan of Appy's before but you can bet your butt I am now!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

I have only ever ridden one appy before and he was a dream. when hcaing, jumping, dressage....in his stable.....everything was just a dream about him. unfortunatly i dont realy like the colour on a whole, but that is just my opinion, however the conformation of some are just beautiful and i think somethimes the coulor can look ok.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I own an appy, and have ridden many. They are all very sweet and try to please. I have also never seen an ungly one, Lol. I have ridden all colors, and know people who own all colors lol. In general, all these horses are pretty calm, dependable mounts,_ but_, they have all been well trained. 

There is one appaloosa leopard stallion that is rather snotty towards women... His father was a dream though. 

They do have very hardy and strong hooves, I have never seen an appy with shoes, lol. Out of 20 appaloosas I have ridden or been around, only one has had the rat mane and tail. Of course, the Indians liked that becuase their horses couldn't be tracked by hairs getting pulled out on branches and stuff. But nowadays, with QH influence and other breeds, I would say the full mane and tail is actually more common than the rat mane and tail.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never owned a appy, but i have went to quite a few different appy farms, some where nice, some personable, some not, depends on the individual horse, how its treated, and what its bloodlines are, in my opinion anyways


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

While I have to say I really am an arab girl, I did recently get a 3 yr old appy project and it hasnt been all bad...

Pros: Level headed (too lazy to be spooky) been in 3 parades and I've been using him in drill practices and carrying flag and he does great, loves attention and attention as long as he's not in his stall, very forward until he gets tired, gorgeous markings (leopard) and has a full long tail!!
Cons: Horribly stuborn when he thinks he shouldnt have to do something, nasty stall manners, too smart or, stupid I'm not sure? for his own good and goes through electric fences

Again he is only 3.. and when he gets some more experience I think he will be a great horse to throw newbies on. An even though he's not really my cup of tea I have fallen for him and think he will become my new drill team horse!


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Registered App, but his sire is a QH, and he has a perfect mix of the two breeds. With that said, I have a pretty close relationship with his breeder and know most of the Apps shes bred well, and I have to say that they are all the most kind and willing horses I've had experiences with.. I would say that Appaloosas are horses with a lot of character, and that can be good or bad. Many Horse people hate them and have such a bad attitude towards them, which I have no idea why, but they really need to open up their minds to them.

Training wise, all of these Apps have been great to work with, and easy to train..I haven't had much of a hitch with my 3 yo yet and hes progressed sooo much since I started him last october, and hes so patient and forgiving of me, as I consider myself to still be pretty green.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My 2 Appys are the best horses I've owned. They have personalities abound and are amazing mounts. not spooky, allways willing. Very good horses. I love my girls.


----------



## SpottedLove (Oct 27, 2010)

I own an Appaloosa, but I am not biased to them. I really don't like most appys. Many are poorly bred and just down right UGLY.
My boy on the other hand is wonderfully bred, has gorgeous conformation, and a beautiful color. So I will have to say that it depends on the horse.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

We have two Appy/QH crosses and they are gorgeous! Tails down to their feet! Cutter looks Appy, Skamps not so much. Cutter is awesome, he had never spooked, has a lot of speed and listens fairly well if he knows his rider. He is a little strong willed. Skamps is good looking with a bad case of ADD.  He also has a lot of go and half listens but is VERY personable on the ground. I also used to ride a full blooded Appy at the ranch and he was all go and super stubborn but again, if he knew you, he would listen a lot better. So, all in all, I'm a fan.


----------



## shianne35 (Oct 17, 2010)

I've owned several appies in the past, most were average in temperament and ambition a couple were "hotter" than most and more on the "self willed" side.
however I have never had an appy of mine go lame. 
never used shoes on them either, super hard hooves.
strong legs. no manes no tails, lol.
the leopard appy I had with tons of spots had the least amount of brains.....but had the most muscle and brass, lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Appy's I love!*

heres Mac

(well he's in my avatar)

[and here's Joker


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

i agree with eliz they kinda have ugly head and i just dont liek their look and i dont know their personality and i'm a total arab person so yeah lolz


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im not a huge appy fan. when i first started riding at my old barn i rode an appy named Rocky and he was a big grump lol not very personable. and at my new barn i attempted to take a lesson from an appy mare named Pegan (who by the way had crazy eyes i did not like at all) and she bucked me off before the lesson even started lol. 

i am sure there are great appys out there but i guess i have just never been around any great ones so i am not a huge fan of them, well not a huge fan of the 2 appys i know. 

i do love their coloring though, i love anything with a unique coat.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Lots of character for sure, which could be both good and bad. I've heard appaloosa's are the "redheads of the horse world". I know a lot of people who don't get a long with them.

My second horse when I was a child was an Appaloosa. My dad hated riding him and tried to change his name to "Knucklehead", but that horse was the best thing that happened to me. He let me do anything with him, taught me so much, and always took care of me.

Maybe it's more of a matter of whether or not you "click" with the individual horse. Maybe the breed tends to be more selective of their riders. Interesting thought anyway...


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Like most horse breeds your going to have variety. Personally, I love them. I'm also a big Arab fan and the combo of the Arab and Appy is one of the best. I don't believe Appy's are so much stubborn as they just want to know why. Like me. 
Here is my arab mare.









She is in foal to this guy -









Here is my Appy mare:


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I love my appy, and agree with what was said about them being sensitive and stubborn. I like what a neighbor said about them, "Do you know why the Native American's made Appy's their war horses? Because once you ride them you are ready to fight with anyone."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

CanyonCowboy said:


> "Do you know why the Native American's made Appy's their war horses? Because once you ride them you are ready to fight with anyone."


I have heard that joke with the punch line being "because appys were the only thing stupid enough to get caught".

I like your punch line better.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The only horse to make it through the entire summer with me without getting too sore to use was an appy. He was one of my favorite horses.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

:clap:On behalf of my two Appys, thank-you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen some absolutely stunning Appaloosa's, and I've seen some not so stunning Appaloosa's. 

I have a friend, who actually had her article in a recent Practicle Horseman Magazine, who competes Prelim with hers and very well at that. I also have a friend who has a stunning Appy mare whom is massive, and they event together very well, they are going Prelim next year and another friend, who has the most stunning horse I've ever seen, whom stands 17.3hh and can jump the moon, has an amazing blanket and I drool over him everytime I see him.

They all have different personalities. One, is a nutter but man can he event! The other is a beeootch, but when she does her job, she gives it all and the last, is quiet, calm, very docile and goes along with anything asked of him, but does it with all the heart he has.

I would never be opposed to owning an Appy - if they can perform and perform well, then why not


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't mind them as a breed, but they are not "my" kind of breed...I've encountered enough of them over the years to be a little turned off by the varying attitudes (mostly stubborn) of them. Not to say there aren't good ones out there, but for me personally, I'm not a big fan. I prefer the solid mind of a QH...hahahaha


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I never meant for appys to be "my" breed, it just kind of happened that way. When I would horse shop, more often then not the horse that best suited my needs turned out to be an appaloosa or appy cross. There's a reliability factor, when you get a GOOD appy, that I've not found matched in other breeds. I don't think that appys are better or worse than any other breed of horse in a general sense, they just happen to suit what _I personally_ look for in a horse.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I like appys they wouldn't be my first choice since they are more likely to get tumors...but i guess that is a risk you have to take with all horses... I have never ridden one (as far as I know) I'm not saying they aren't good nor are they bad...but if one did get a tumor I don't think I could go thru that kinda pain again........


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have one Appy. I love her to death, and wouldn't ask for her to be any different! She can be a pain some times.. and can have quite the attitude, but she can also be the sweetest horse you can find. She's an amazing show horse.
I love Appaloosas! Even tho i only have.. but i would say they are one of my favorite breeds, and i have 10 horses  but appys are so versatile, Mine mare does everything from reining, Western pleasure, halter, To all english events and we have won a blue ribbons in each event.. She's a good girl.
Heres some pictures of my girl, i love her to pieces! (Hopefully they aren't to big!)


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

They are a great breed of horses. I know this because I own one. He is the sweetest horse you'll ever know. I think that they are a good breed for a beginner because they are calmer than the other horses in my opinion.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

It really depends on what your style is. My Appaloosa is easy to handle. :?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Eliz, they aren't the best looking horses, but I think they'd make good horses. They're looks won't affect they're personality. My mom had an App. she liked it pretty well. Wasn't her favorite, but she said she'd do what she needed.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have never met an Appy that I liked.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Gus said:


> I like appys they wouldn't be my first choice since they are more likely to get tumors...but i guess that is a risk you have to take with all horses... I have never ridden one (as far as I know) I'm not saying they aren't good nor are they bad...but if one did get a tumor I don't think I could go thru that kinda pain again........


You better get rid of that grey horse in your avatar then because 90% of grey horses get skin cancer. Most horses don't die from it but grey horses that are sold to slaughter houses have to go to certain plants because of the high rate of cancer.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Appaloosa's look beautiful, but it is all about what your style is. I'm not going to cruise around bashing people who say that they are ugly or stupid. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Quinn is an intelligent horse. He hasn't done anything dumb. I think I should be glad. :shock:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Appyluva, your boy looks like my project horse from last year...Lol!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Regarding Appaloosas being more prone to tumors-- can you cite some research which supports that? I have owned/interacted with many many Appaloosas -- never found them to be more prone to tumors-- not even more prone to skin problems than any other horse with a comparable amount of pink skin in comparable places-- and never had any I owned get any sort of tumors, including some nearly all white/pink skinned 24/7 pasture horses.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> Appyluva, your boy looks like my project horse from last year...Lol!


Wouldn't it be ironic if it was your project horse? Lol the thought of that happening! (I don't think Quinn is your horse. If he was I would laugh.)


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I love appys!! I find them so beautiful and I ride one and his one of the best horses I ever rode !! Its actually my faverit horse breed and color !


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

AppyLuva said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if it was your project horse? Lol the thought of that happening! (I don't think Quinn is your horse. If he was I would laugh.)


I don't think he could be, considering my guy wound up in UT, and the people who got him still have him, but yes that would be WAY weird if they were the same...haha


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> i agree with eliz they kinda have ugly head and i just dont liek their look and i dont know their personality and i'm a total arab person so yeah lolz _

This is totally honest question-- what type of heads do you find ugly vs. pretty? Are you partial to a Arab type head only as your favorite? I totally "get" that different head types appeal to different people-- I have some preferences too -- I was just curious what you found ugly about Appaloosa heads-- and I guess it would depend on "which" Appaloosa heads you are referring to, since there can be quite a variety.


----------



## stabler (Oct 15, 2010)

I love them I had a appy as my first horse she was a rescue she was bomb proof just an amazing first horse no buck or anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> You better get rid of that grey horse in your avatar then because 90% of grey horses get skin cancer. Most horses don't die from it but grey horses that are sold to slaughter houses have to go to certain plants because of the high rate of cancer.


Why would they have to go to certain plants? slaughterhouses are for the same thing no matter where they go. That just seems strange to me.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And I say you keep the horse, even if it's against all odds, just cause it's said they'll get cancer doesn't mean they're always gonna, just wait and see what happens.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It has to do with the cancer. I'm not really sure why.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I was just joking about Gus getting rid of the grey horse. While most grey horses will have cancer most of them never show symptoms and live healthy lives.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I was just joking about Gus getting rid of the grey horse. While most grey horses will have cancer most of them never show symptoms and live healthy lives.


Oh, Okay  Sorry I didn't catch that.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

I think appies are a lot like mules. They are very smart, and clever in a way that makes people think they are dumb. Often because the horse has outsmarted the person.
You also "get" them or you dont. I love appies. As for the manes tails, and heads, it seems to be more so the foundation appies that have the sparse hair, and jug heads, but that is the breed itself. Appies were not ment to be spotted Qh's.
I own several appies, and they are very versatile.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I tend to enjoy mane and tails on horses...tehehehe...although alot of the ones I've encountered have really good stamina, compared to other 'stock horse' type breeds. The appy I had last year could do figure eights and serpentines at a canter forever before having a desire to slow down (he was an ex gamer, and I was retraining him to be a trail/all around horse). But then, they were originally bred for hardiness and stamina...the spots were more of a 'bonus'!


----------



## Giddyupno (Oct 27, 2010)

*My Appy*

I just bought an Appy mare, was told she was a Blue Roan Snowflake ?








Can't wait to see what kind of coat changes take place through the seasons, I hear Appys change a lot. She is the first Appy I have had.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

She is a bay varnish.

She has the bay base color, and the varnish gene. She will get whiter every year.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

We had a app one time. We called him "terminator" enough said.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the look of appaloosas and, as a hunter, I would never actively seek one out to buy, but I have had some great experiences with them.

My first show pony was an appaloosa and one of the ugliest ones I've ever seen: short neck, visible sclera, blue roaned, spotty thing, with no tail and a mohawk. He was a nasty little thing too, pinned his ears back whenever anyone walked near his stall and he needed a muzzle, but he was the best pony I've ever ridden! Smart, responsive, and honest. He could turn on a dime and had great form over jumps.

I would never write them off as a breed, all the ones I've known have been quirky, but wonderful and super intelligent.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>> She is a bay varnish._

Not necessarily. The LP gene can do interesting "fade-y" things to base color as a horse matures. Some genetically tested black base colored Appaloosas look VERY "un" black. 

From the photos, I would not rule out black-- making her a blue roan. Or possibly brown.... but I personally don't see bay tones at all.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I have to say, I am a huge fan of the breed. I've had the pleasure of working with some awesome appaloosas, but it's like any other breed. There are bad ones, too. I've seen ugly apps and I've seen badly behaved apps. I had a horse called Mananas Kat that was the best gamer I've ever ridden. If you didn't look at his head or his legs, he was gorgeous. But he had a long, skinny head with a Roman nose. He also had more heart than any horse I've ever ridden. And several of the farmers around here bought appaloosas as work horses because they liked what they saw when we worked together. 

I've had limited experience with other breeds, but some of the QHs I've ridden I absolutely hated. Does that mean I think all QHs are worthless? No.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> I'm not a fan of the look of appaloosas and, as a hunter, I would never actively seek one out to buy_

What about the "look" of Appaloosas do you not like? Their color? or something else? And would it depend on the Appaloosa? For example, besides their color, are there things you dislike about the look of these 16-17 hand young English-style Appaloosas that you can pinpoint?
_







_
_














_
_





















_
_














_

_














_
_







_


----------



## tduke (Nov 1, 2010)

I think some apps have bad personalities and bad looks like every breed does.

You have some arab, QH,tb...etc... have bad looks and attitudes.

I never liked appys but i got one and he has the best personality hes like a dog.
Sometimes he can be crabby to.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

@tduke, LOL, that sounds like me. I usually have a great personality, but man, I can be crabby too.


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

My first horse after a 20 year break was an Appy, at first I didn't care for the breed, but the price was right and she was everything else I was looking for in a horse. She was solid in color, but I didn't care, she was such a great docile horse I gave her to my then 11 year old daughter. I then purchased a grade quarter horse, nice personality, but was continuously lame, so I seeked out another appy. She was unbroke, I had to earn her trust, and we conquered may trail miles together, she took great care of me. She gave me a beautiful Pali Appy that will be my forever horse, she is the sweetest girl I have met. I will say that throughout my adult years as a horse owner Appies have been the sweetest puppy like, stubborn of course, but the smartest horses I have seen out there and I will always have an Appy in my life.


----------



## mellanyloveshorses (Nov 23, 2010)

I currently own two: They are by far my favorite, if you can put up with the stuborness<They are very-very clever and have personalities set aside from anyother


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

i love appys tory a horse i ride i wsih i owned, touched me like no one ever has and shes an appy! theyre QHs with spots!!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never had any particularly good experiences with Appaloosas. All of the ones I have worked have been pretty vile in the personality department. I, also, am not fond of the majority of their patterns, though I do like full leopard coloring.

Eh, just not my preference.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Appy's are beautiful. I plan on owning one in the future. I might own a QH Appy. I like the blanket back ones, but the Leopard ones are pretty too.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a wide variety of horses. Some are good tempered and listen well and some are bad tempered and don't listen well. Appy's are just like every other horse in the world. The only difference I see is the unique coat designs that they have.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Eastowest said:


> _>>>> I'm not a fan of the look of appaloosas and, as a hunter, I would never actively seek one out to buy_
> 
> What about the "look" of Appaloosas do you not like? Their color? or something else? And would it depend on the Appaloosa? For example, besides their color, are there things you dislike about the look of these 16-17 hand young English-style Appaloosas that you can pinpoint?
> _
> ...


I was actually talking mostly about color when I said that, it's very distracting to me. Just not my cup of tea at all. In fact, my favorite color is a solid bay with four sock no higher than the knee with a small star.

The only one I really don't like that last one, something about it just seems so off to me... the headset and the cannons. I like 8/9 (the two pictures under the one jumping), but if I saw him for sale I'd roll over because of their color.


----------

